# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Lines of Code Counter

## MartinLiss

Count lines of code in your project.

*Description:*
This is an application that I wrote in VB6 (unbelievably) 10 years ago which allows you to determine the number of lines of code in VB5, VB6 and C++ version 5 projects.

*Feature list:*
Choose the form(s) and/or module(s) you want to scan for countingBy default all file types except ICO are scanned for lines of code and you can specify which types to ignoreOptionally include comment lines in the countReport count by form/module or summaryPrint preview or print to paperOptionally show procedures in detail report with 0 lines of codeHelp file

*Author name:*
Martin Liss

*License info:*
You have a royalty-free right to use, modify, reproduce and distribute this Count Lines code (and/or any modified version) in any way you find useful, provided that you agree that Martin Liss has no warranty, obligations or liability for the Count Lines code.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  01-23-2007) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

